# using sublimation coatings for wood signs



## scribstich (Jun 29, 2010)

I am new and haven't purchased equipment yet. I've read about Monster coatings and it seems you need perfect dust-free environment. But I was wondering if you wanted to make wood signs that are distressed and somewhat vintage looking, would this product be appropriate? I won't be needing a perfectly smooth finish. Am curious about overall appearance, if it reproduced well?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Sublimation is really for very pale or white substrates, I'm not sure how well sublimation dye would stand out on wood.


----------



## scribstich (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your input. Would appreciate some more input!

Thanks!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I found this from nomigraphics.com this is a direct quote from their site:

I had a thought the other day about other things I could experiment on with dye subbing. I was looking for ideas of items that might already have some form of coating that would take dye sublimation inks. Then it hit me, wood flooring! Most wood flooring has some form of protective coating on it as part of the manufacturing process.
So I ran to my local home improvement store (in my case Lowes) and picked up some different samples of wood flooring to see if any would take to dye sublimation.
The first I tried was Pergo Signature Laminate Flooring in the Golden Oak coloring. I had high hopes that this one would work because it comes already backed with an adhesive backing. This way 0ou wouldn't have to use anything to attach it to a mounting.
Unfortunate the results were far from promising. I would have to say this flooring didn’t quite give the results I was hoping for.






 Moving on I went to the Armstrong Swiftlock Clearwater Oak. The results that I received there were not much better than the Pergo. Again very washed out without any real color depth.






 I had one more sample to try but I wasn’t feeling great about this experiment so far. But I figured finish the testing!
I put in the Bruce Hardwood Floors by Armstrong and pressed it. Surprisingly when I took the transfer paper off I had a very nice image! I was very happy with the results that I saw. The colors transferred extremely well and over all I would be able to recommend people take a look at this flooring material!






 What does this mean for you as a subber? Well two ideas come to mind right off the bat. One you could take the flooring and press your graphics into it and then cut them into pieces and use.
Or more importantly you could offer the ability for someone to personalize the floors that they were going to use in their house! I did a small test on the material, taking my keys and scratching back and forth on it. The material and the transfer held up very well against that abuse. So consider this as an idea also!
That is the end of this experiment. More to come I’m sure!


----------



## scribstich (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow! Way to go! you are really thinking outside of the box! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Sub dye is for polyester, I presume that the others used polyurethane?
nice!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There are a couple of other things and one is Crayon fabric crayons and "Go Write" dry eraser board,, it comes out a little bland on standard coloring so the print needs to be adjusted on the Go Write


----------

